
Designing The Stop Sign - Classic product dev video - Kavan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wac3aGn5twc
======
Kavan
This is a great video for anyone looking to develop new product. It parodies
the design-by-committee and design-by-focus groups methodologies that too many
companies still live by today.

